# Life in Greece



## Jessdxb (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,
I'm a australian married to a Greek currently living in Dubai. We hope to leave and my husband transfers in the next 2 years before my son starts high school. 
We would be looking at staying in glyfada or areas within that vicinity. I guess my questions are
Are there any fellow Aussies staying in those areas or wnglish speaking expats )? How have you adjusted to life in Greece?
What schools do you highly recommend? (The only school I have heard about is at Laurence which seems nice) 
TIA


----------



## MrsRayner (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi JessDXB.. Did you make the move? I'm currently in DXB and we are also looking at a move to Glyfada - I've very nervous about it all. Would LOVE to hear from you..


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Why be nervous, MrsRaynor? Greece is a very nice place.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, I don't know where Glyfada is. It's probably very far from where I am in Northern Greece, but for being here a very short time, I'm starting to pick up a lot of things very quickly. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute to any questions the two of you have. And hopefully you'll find some more expats in Glyfada to hang out with.


----------



## Jessdxb (Jan 22, 2014)

MrsRayner said:


> Hi JessDXB.. Did you make the move? I'm currently in DXB and we are also looking at a move to Glyfada - I've very nervous about it all. Would LOVE to hear from you..


Hi!
Wow what are the odds of that! Nice to meet you! 
No we have not made the move yet, we will be re-locating in the next 2-3 years. Depending when a position comes up for my husband. (It could be a lot sooner though)! I understand your nerves!
What made you pick glyfada? Or even Greece for that matter? When are you planning on moving?
I am Starting to get more excited as I feel I need the change from Dubai, we have been here over 10 years! 
Jess


----------



## Jessdxb (Jan 22, 2014)

AngeloK said:


> Also, I don't know where Glyfada is. It's probably very far from where I am in Northern Greece, but for being here a very short time, I'm starting to pick up a lot of things very quickly. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute to any questions the two of you have. And hopefully you'll find some more expats in Glyfada to hang out with.


Hi Angelo,
Thanks for your reply. If I have any questions I will be sure to ask.
Many thanks


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Where is Glyyfada? I'm assuming your son speaks a bit of Greek, but high school is a big deal for kids every where. Try to get hold of some syllabus material, compering to the UK for example, maths is taught in a slightly different order so moving schools could result in gaps or feeling behind just because the emphasis was different at junior school. Ideally you want him to be a bit ahead so he can build social skills. While I don't know the area you are moving to, I judge Greek kids to be wonderful at welcoming new students and its likely that they will actively try to include him while he finds his feet. Some schools have an English club, where kids chat online to others in English. While obviously your son already speaks good English, it could be a good way of building friendships, as well as making him feel confident of the change. As you have some time, I think it would also be good to build some skills which Greek kids are familiar with. Personally, I'm dubious about the value of rote learning, but its a skill most kids here master before high school so teachers often ask pupils to learn texts by hart. Its worth mentioning that ensuring your child is managing to keep up usually falls to the parents. While this might seem negative, its worth remembering that a greater number of engaged parents will make your sons life easier, but most schools assume someone will help with homework so if your Greek skills are lacking your husband needs to help out.
If possible, try to move before term starts, even if your your son won't be going to school with your husbands family, its nice to take away some of the fear. However, while I encourage you to build your sons educational skills for the transition, be sure that Greek kids are overwhelmingly good.
I'm a teacher in a city, yet I find teens to be innocent and child like. Despite all thee problems Greece might have right now, I still believe its a fantastic place to raise children.


----------



## Jessdxb (Jan 22, 2014)

aliland said:


> Where is Glyyfada? I'm assuming your son speaks a bit of Greek, but high school is a big deal for kids every where. Try to get hold of some syllabus material, compering to the UK for example, maths is taught in a slightly different order so moving schools could result in gaps or feeling behind just because the emphasis was different at junior school. Ideally you want him to be a bit ahead so he can build social skills. While I don't know the area you are moving to, I judge Greek kids to be wonderful at welcoming new students and its likely that they will actively try to include him while he finds his feet. Some schools have an English club, where kids chat online to others in English. While obviously your son already speaks good English, it could be a good way of building friendships, as well as making him feel confident of the change. As you have some time, I think it would also be good to build some skills which Greek kids are familiar with. Personally, I'm dubious about the value of rote learning, but its a skill most kids here master before high school so teachers often ask pupils to learn texts by hart. Its worth mentioning that ensuring your child is managing to keep up usually falls to the parents. While this might seem negative, its worth remembering that a greater number of engaged parents will make your sons life easier, but most schools assume someone will help with homework so if your Greek skills are lacking your husband needs to help out.
> If possible, try to move before term starts, even if your your son won't be going to school with your husbands family, its nice to take away some of the fear. However, while I encourage you to build your sons educational skills for the transition, be sure that Greek kids are overwhelmingly good.
> I'm a teacher in a city, yet I find teens to be innocent and child like. Despite all thee problems Greece might have right now, I still believe its a fantastic place to raise children.


Hi,
Glyfada is in Southern Athens. My son understands a lot of Greek but it's something he will definately need a refresher on.
He currently goes to a British curriculum school and the one he would be attending in Greece is also. I'm worried the education levels are the same here, so will definately take your advice on getting my hands on some syllabus material. Funny to be thinking about highschool when he is only grade 3 now. Also the school is 50% Greeks, Americans and English. So I'm hoping it will be much like in Dubai and a nice mixture of nationalities. Children here are also quite innocent and sheltered.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

If I had to live around Athens I would pick Glyfada also, one of the better areas !


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, I have zero knowledge of southern schools. My nephews (when aged 6 & 10) transferred from Greece to the UK and found they were a little ahead in somethings and a little behind in others- so that will probably be your sons experience too. Assuming its Laurance you are still considering which has a 50% mix of Greek to native language English, I think that sounds fantastic! I know a few teens up here in the north whose parents sent to exclusively English speaking schools, I personally think that is a bit mean as they find it hard to fit in and always feel foreign. My cousins tried to send his daughters (age 5 & 7) to local Spanish schools when he moved to Spain, the eldest was fine - but the youngest found it traumatic. I have a couple of (Greek) friends who attended half Greek half English mixed private schools- and they (and they tell me their class mates too) went on to do very well.
While I'm sure you could find the past syllables yourself, or have someone here help you, why not ask all the schools in your considered vicinity? The responses might help you be sure your making the right choice for your son. 
When my sister decided to move her family from Greece to the UK, we made a list of all the schools in easy traveling distance from where she planned to live, did a little research and then went around. Granted, this was much easier for us- Greece to UK is not very far + we were researching an area close to where we grew up. But the schools responses really helped decided what the best fit was.


----------

